# Citizen BM8180-03E - Rugged Value



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

---

I picked up the *Citizen BM8180-03E* as a recent deal of the day on Amazon for $57 new. I think this represents a tremendous value for money for a rugged "beater" that will keep good time while being ready for any outing. I think many of us on this forum advocate bringing our watches everywhere, but I suspect that many, like me, might hesitate to bring their more expensive watches out into the unknown. For those days, I feel we should look to options like this, where even a big scratch on the mineral glass will simply be a reminder of a great adventure!

How about you guys - do you have a no-nonsense beater, or do you take a pricier diver/gmt/etc out in the wild to get chewed up without too much worry?

---

*Citizen BM8180-03E

*

Case Size: 37 mm
Lug to Lug: 43 mm
Case Thickness: 9 mm
Weight (w/ Band): 48 g
Water Resistance: 100 m
Movement: Eco-Drive Caliber E100


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Love the red second hand.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't know about rugged, but it's a reasonable choice for outdoor activity with it being fairly small, lightweight, and quartz. It's not that I'm concerned getting a more expensive watch dinged up, it's more about comfort. I was out last evening trimming bushes/trees around my property for a couple hours. Too muggy and hot for a watch 3-4 times that weight strapped on my wrist.


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

Fergfour said:


> Don't know about rugged, but it's a reasonable choice for outdoor activity with it being fairly small, lightweight, and quartz. It's not that I'm concerned getting a more expensive watch dinged up, it's more about comfort. I was out last evening trimming bushes/trees around my property for a couple hours. Too muggy and hot for a watch 3-4 times that weight strapped on my wrist.


Agreed, it is likely to fall short of a G-Shock or other self-correcting shock protected calibers from Citizen. Still, I do not expect for it to die easily based on my past experiences with Eco-Drive movements. I have dropped much heavier (read: high inertia) Citizen watches on ceramic tile, enough to notably deform the steel, and not lost a second of timekeeping. Anecdotal, so YMMV of course.

It is astonishing how much less this weighs than all-metal modern sized watches. Its small size and fabric strap makes it wear more like a dress watch, of all things. Definitely out of the norm for me, but welcome in the summer heat.


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

lvt said:


> Love the red second hand.


I agree, it adds a surprising amount to the overall look of the face. I'm also pleasantly surprised with the lumed second hand tip, and for that matter the up-to-par performance of the lume in general.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I currently also have a Citizen dilemma, I'm torn between these two watches, I asked on other thread about the lume but it seems that no one has the answer.

What do you think about the lume on yours? Does it last long enough?


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

lvt said:


> I currently also have a Citizen dilemma, I'm torn between these two watches, I asked on other thread about the lume but it seems that no one has the answer.
> 
> What do you think about the lume on yours? Does it last long enough?


Nice examples, very sharp looking. I have to be honest - I have never been terribly impressed with Citizen's lume. I'm not sure of their formulation, but I suspect they do not layer much of the material on the hands to save on manufacture cost.

I will, however, say that the lume Citizen applies to their watches seems to be consistent from their mid to their lowest tier. This BM8180-03E remains bright enough for total-blackout legibility for many hours after being exposed to ambient light. This is decent performance for a watch at this price point, to say the least, and certainly much better than many brands that focus primarily around the sub-$200 price point.

That being said, if you can find a deal on the BM8478-01LB or the BM8471-01EB, I think they can fulfill the use-case I have been speaking about in this thread - a classic, nice, but functional beater.

For reference here is a lume shot I found on an Amazon review of the BM8478-01LB (not mine). I enjoy the layout with all the numbers being lumed. I would expect similar performance to the BM8180-03E - decent, but not stellar.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

TrawlingOne said:


> Nice examples, very sharp looking. I have to be honest - I have never been terribly impressed with Citizen's lume. I'm not sure of their formulation, but I suspect they do not layer much of the material on the hands to save on manufacture cost.
> 
> I will, however, say that the lume Citizen applies to their watches seems to be consistent from their mid to their lowest tier. This BM8180-03E remains bright enough for total-blackout legibility for many hours after being exposed to ambient light. This is decent performance for a watch at this price point, to say the least, and certainly much better than many brands that focus primarily around the sub-$200 price point.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lume photo, if the lume lasts up to 1 hour it's ok for me. I currently wear a Steinhart GMT, I like my Steinhart but the lume is a total deception, unable to get the lume to last more than 20 minutes even with a charge from a flashlight. Hopefully their newer watches will be better in the lume department.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

I also picked up one of these on Prime Day for $57, and at that price, it's probably the best value of any watch I own. Not thrilled with the strap, but that's easily fixed. Should make a good travel watch for those times when I want something smaller.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wherever I go so my watch goes but that Citizen don’t half look good.


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 2, 2015)

The BM8180 is a great watch. I modded mine with different hands and it's a fantastic do-anything watch. The Barton silicone straps work great with it. I've worn it to play golf, tennis, work in the yard, and never have had an issue. I found a bracelet on Esslinger that fits it pretty well and I find myself wearing it often.


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

sticky said:


> Wherever I go so my watch goes but that Citizen don't half look good.


I've been lurking this site for long enough to know you speak your mind. What about this Citizen doesn't appeal to you?

Do you take your Oris even when going to shovel gravel or whatnot? If so, respect! I have a limit for what I can stomach, if I'm honest with myself :-d


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

Jeff43 said:


> The BM8180 is a great watch. I modded mine with different hands and it's a fantastic do-anything watch. The Barton silicone straps work great with it. I've worn it to play golf, tennis, work in the yard, and never have had an issue. I found a bracelet on Esslinger that fits it pretty well and I find myself wearing it often.
> 
> View attachment 14326775


Wow! I didn't expect to see this watch modded, if only based on its price bracket! Great work, you've given it a whole new look that suits it quite well.


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

lvt said:


> Thanks for the lume photo, if the lume lasts up to 1 hour it's ok for me. I currently wear a Steinhart GMT, I like my Steinhart but the lume is a total deception, unable to get the lume to last more than 20 minutes even with a charge from a flashlight. Hopefully their newer watches will be better in the lume department.


The lume definitely lasts more than an hour in the darkness on my BM8180, and I suspect it would on the watches you're looking at as well. Do not expect it to be a flashlight, and remember that all non-radioactive lume has a steep falloff in brightness after the first couple minutes.


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 2, 2015)

TrawlingOne said:


> Wow! I didn't expect to see this watch modded, if only based on its price bracket! Great work, you've given it a whole new look that suits it quite well.


See this thread I wrote about it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f905/citizen-bm8180-03e-hand-swap-4558481.html#post44383243


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

For $57 I can't argue against it. I had one of those and liked it a lot - I liked the look, I liked the size, it kept great time too, and was a good bang for the buck even at ~$100. But the easily scratched mineral crystal was annoying to me, so I ended up selling it. I don't mind a scratched up case, but I like my crystals scratch free if at all possible. I got a Citizen Promaster (PMD56-2952) with a sapphire crystal for my daily wearer and a square G Shock for days I didn't want to risk the Citizen.

Obviously, a lot more money than $57 tho!


----------



## drooartz (Jan 8, 2019)

I understand the scratched-up thing. I'm going to have HurleyRoberts replace the crystal in mine with sapphire (my BN0151 as well). I'm sure it's not really cost effective, but I like the watch a lot, and this solves the one niggle I have with it. I'll report back how it goes.


----------



## Hokiechris (Apr 22, 2016)

I picked up one of these for $57 too. I bought it as a gift for someone that never wears a watch. It’s small, light, and with the solar movement I thought it would be a good low maintenance watch.


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

dgaddis said:


> For $57 I can't argue against it. I had one of those and liked it a lot - I liked the look, I liked the size, it kept great time too, and was a good bang for the buck even at ~$100. But the easily scratched mineral crystal was annoying to me, so I ended up selling it. I don't mind a scratched up case, but I like my crystals scratch free if at all possible. I got a Citizen Promaster (PMD56-2952) with a sapphire crystal for my daily wearer and a square G Shock for days I didn't want to risk the Citizen.
> 
> Obviously, a lot more money than $57 tho!


Great pick, I have had my eye on that one for a while now. Probably not going to get one, but it's good to keep interesting watches in our peripherals! :-!


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

Hokiechris said:


> I picked up one of these for $57 too. I bought it as a gift for someone that never wears a watch. It's small, light, and with the solar movement I thought it would be a good low maintenance watch.


I might or might not currently have access to "mine" due to a significant other taking a liking to its small size and unobtrusive looks! :-d


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

larand said:


> I also picked up one of these on Prime Day for $57, and at that price, it's probably the best value of any watch I own. Not thrilled with the strap, but that's easily fixed. Should make a good travel watch for those times when I want something smaller.


I'm interested to see how it turns out with the new strap. Are you going with a NATO?


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

TrawlingOne said:


> I'm interested to see how it turns out with the new strap. Are you going with a NATO?


Right now I have it on a black Barton canvas strap, but I'm thinking of maybe a Perlon or a 2-piece NATO. The 18mm lug width limits the options somewhat.


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

larand said:


> Right now I have it on a black Barton canvas strap, but I'm thinking of maybe a Perlon or a 2-piece NATO. The 18mm lug width limits the options somewhat.


Nice, got a photo to share? :-!


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

TrawlingOne said:


> Nice, got a photo to share? :-!


Here you go:


----------



## BCitizen (Jun 12, 2019)

The blk Barton looks perfect on it.


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

Great look, the strap compliments the dial very well. Thanks for sharing |>


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice pick-up. Citizen gives a lot of value for the buck.



larand said:


> TrawlingOne said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, got a photo to share?
> ...


----------



## eichaan (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeff43 said:


> The BM8180 is a great watch. I modded mine with different hands and it's a fantastic do-anything watch. The Barton silicone straps work great with it. I've worn it to play golf, tennis, work in the yard, and never have had an issue. I found a bracelet on Esslinger that fits it pretty well and I find myself wearing it often.
> 
> View attachment 14326775


Sorry to revive an old topic, but can you point me in the direction of where you found that bracelet? It looks like a good fit!


----------



## eichaan (Jan 1, 2011)

Meanwhile, I got a Nick Mankey Hook Strap, and it is so comfortable I'll not be looking for metal. Plus, the Bond colorway goes with just about everything. And if I need steel, that's what the Rolex is for!


----------



## eichaan (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry if this is a duplicate post!


----------

